# Sikes Tips



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm mostly a gulf fisherman and just now starting to fish inshore in the bay. I've gone out to the sikes bridge a few times lately, but i haven't caught anything. I've been using a popping cork with live shrimp on a jig head. Any tips for fishing there? I'd really appreciate some help. Thanks


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

PierGoogan,

PM my good pal ThaFish, he practically wrote the book on Bob Sikes!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

next time get some pogy's and drop them down to the bottom. white trout heads or small white trout work great as well. not to mention white trout are some good eats as well they can be caught with shrimp on bottom.


----------

